# Powertec 70001 Dust Collector Bag for HF dust collector is a great improvement



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

well the bag is a less expensive option but I would go get a pleated filter that should increase the surface area and improve the airflow plus filter at a much higher lever at the same time

they do not pay me to post this. I paid them for their product but when you choose wynn it is a win win situation 
http://wynnenv.com/woodworking-filters/


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Another vote for the Wynn rather than this bag.

It's not the dust you can see that affects your health. It's the really, really small stuff, less than a micron.
The pleated cannister filters filter out those particles pretty effectively, and the bag doesn't. And as playingwithmywood says, it INCREASES airflow, because it has so much more surface area. Easy to install.


----------



## amt (Sep 11, 2013)

Stick with you new bag unless you get a cyclone. A filter will clog in no time on a single stage DC. The bag will at least collapse and release dust on the inside when the DC is off. The newer bags are far better in filtration than the older high micron ones. If your bag filters to 1 micron then you are good to go.


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

Andrew,

Thanks for the feedback on filters and single stage DC. I did not know that. I plan on using the bag for some time.
I don't have room in my shop for two stage anyway.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

While these may allow some dust smaller than a micron in the air, it remains they are an improvement over five and up micron bags that come on too many systems. At the price, it makes making the shop environment better more likely for many of us.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/7058


----------

